# Opening a UK bank account from South Africa - new developments with Passport accs?



## FreshFromTheGrave (Aug 30, 2013)

I realize this is no doubt a beaten topic but I've found surprisingly little information on people doing this successfully.

Is it actually possible to open - not apply for but open - and UK bank account before arriving in the country? I've seen a lot of people suggest an HSBC Passport account but this appears to no longer exist! You're redirected to a basic bank account which can only be applied for by post?

Lloyds also used to have something similar to a Passport account I'm sure, but this is no where to be found either anymore. Did something happen to make these banks drop those accounts?

I've also noted 1st Contact's UK kickstart thing for R390 but they don't appear to *open* an account just apply for it and you open it when you get there. Same with the NI number? Is it possible to apply for an NI number before leaving?

I was really hoping to open an account before leaving and transfer most of my money into the account prior to getting on a plane. Transferring the money once there seems risky because the bank will pick up that you're trying to move large amounts of money from a computer in a foreign country and it'll get flagged as suspicious either locking me out from the UK or attempting to phone my South African number to check the transaction is legit - both would leave me stranded with none of my money!


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

As far as I know you cannot open a UK bank account without having an address in the uk and presenting your passport/other ID to them. This is all to do with money laundering so I have heard. I'm sure you would be able to open an offshore account and transfer your funds there in the interim though?


----------



## FreshFromTheGrave (Aug 30, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> As far as I know you cannot open a UK bank account without having an address in the uk and presenting your passport/other ID to them. This is all to do with money laundering so I have heard. I'm sure you would be able to open an offshore account and transfer your funds there in the interim though?


It seems that way to me as well - do people usually sort this stuff out on arrival? I looked at the lloyds offshore accounts and they required massive deposits! like 50 000 pounds! Maybe I'll see if there are other offshore options although I prefer the idea of having a regular high street onshore account.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Sorry but from experience that's not going to happen...


----------



## FreshFromTheGrave (Aug 30, 2013)

Hertsfem said:


> Sorry but from experience that's not going to happen...


Ah well the more you know and all that  Thanks for the replies Hertsfem so I take it that it's pretty normal to just sort the bank account on arrival then?


----------

